# Javascript im DOM einer Webseite ändern



## jufom (11. Jul 2015)

hallo,

ich versuche mein Problem so einfach wie möglich zu beschreiben..

Ich habe im Internet Explorer auf einer Webseite mit dem Rechtsklick unter "Element untersuchen" den DOM-Explorer geöffnet.
Dort ist der Quellcode der Webseite zu sehen. Sieht aus wie XML ( oder doch HTML?)  Ein Paar Attributen kann ich dort selbst ändern.
z.B kann ich das maxlength vom Element username ändern und mehr Zeichen im Feld Username eingeben.
Beim eingebundenen Javascript ist das aber nicht möglich.


```
<script language="javascript">
    function checkLogin() {
        var username = new String(document.getElementById('edUsername').value);
        if (username.length>=3)
            return true
        else {
            window.alert('Please enter username with minimum of 3 chars!');
            document.getElementById('edUsername').select();
            return false;
        }
    }  
</script>
```


Dort möchte ich den Wert des Eingabefeldes in der if-Bedingung ändern, wenn möglich sogar das Element script entfernen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Weg zeigen könnte.


----------



## Diabolus (12. Jul 2015)

Verwende dazu Firefox oder Chrome!


----------

